# Rendering



## ObservantGround28 (30 Sep 2020)

I'm rendering the front of the workshop. The door and frame are outward opening and flush with the exterior.
Could I put a stop bead around the opening up to the edge of the where the frame and wall meet. Then, after rendering, pack out the frame to the thickness of the render and then fix a timber architrave all around?
I'm sure there's a much better way to do this...


----------



## Spectric (30 Sep 2020)

Hi 

Why not render upto the frame and then put a moulding / achitrave over the joint using something like EBT Sikaflex and this conceals the point at which the joint would open up.


----------



## owen (30 Sep 2020)

ObservantGround28 said:


> I'm rendering the front of the workshop. The door and frame are outward opening and flush with the exterior.
> Could I put a stop bead around the opening up to the edge of the where the frame and wall meet. Then, after rendering, pack out the frame to the thickness of the render and then fix a timber architrave all around?
> I'm sure there's a much better way to do this...



Fix some timber on to the framre first to pack out the frame to where the front of the render will be, render upto it then fix the architraves afterwards?


----------



## ObservantGround28 (5 Oct 2020)

Spectric said:


> Why not render upto the frame and then put a moulding / achitrave over the joint using something like EBT Sikaflex and this conceals the point at which the joint would open up.





owen said:


> Fix some timber on to the framre first to pack out the frame to where the front of the render will be, render upto it then fix the architraves afterwards?


Perfect. I'll use a combination of both. @owen 's suggestion first, then make sure I use a flexible outdoor sealant on any joints once the finishing moulding goes in as @Spectric 's reply. 

Thanks!

Now to wait for a break in the weather...


----------

